
Ask HN: Simple server metric monitoring tools? - uvu
Is there a simple server metric monitoring tools which does not need to configure a lots.<p>What I mean simple is, just want to set how much CPU%, RAM% and Disk space usage and when server got over that percentage then create alert.<p>Is there simple tool like this? I saw once on HN and now I can&#x27;t search it back.
======
remux
Did you mean Nagios? Nagios shows you everything. Only the installation takes
longer than 2 minutes.

[1] [https://www.nagios.org/downloads/](https://www.nagios.org/downloads/)

------
speedgoose
Munin is nice too.

